# Global Get-Together



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

There are lots of members who have not yet confirmed there attendance at this rally.

I would like to remind you all that booking for this rally closes on the 1/8/07, anyone not confirmed will be auto-removed by the Mhf system 3 days before this date. So if you have not already done so can you please let me know whether you will definitely be attending.

As you probably know the first 60 on the list at close of booking will be given a free nights camping, paid for by nukeadmin, so if you are in the top 60 at the moment and unconfirmed please contact me to ensure you get your free night!! because once you have been auto-removed you will go to the bottom of the list 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A link to the page here

Click Here


----------



## beamer (Jun 5, 2007)

hi clianthus.
i wish to confirm i will be attending the global rally.



many thanks 
beamer.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi beamer

Thanks for letting me know, I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.

Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now that just leaves 

JimM and Pammy unconfirmed.

Are any more going to join us for our annual get together :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Are any more going to join us for our annual get together :?:
> Jacquie


I know it's cutting it a bit fine, but I can't decide for a couple of days.

I'm sitting on a CL near Watchet playing with my new T-Mobile connection, so that's much more fun than thinking about going to a rally :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*GLOBAL RALLY*


Hi Jaquie,
As we can't attend the Clumber Rally with the CC site being full, can you book us in for the Global Rally please.
Thanks
Looking forward to meeting you all.
Bob & Jayne (Rasser)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi RASSER

Sorry you have had a problem with booking the CC site for the Clumber Park Rally, never mind their loss is our gain :lol: 

I have added you to the list of attendees, look forward to meeting you there.



Hi johnandcharlie

You are most welcome to join us when you do decide!! Please let us know as soon as you have made up your mind.

Jac and I will be going to the Global Rally on Thursday so we would appreciate it if you could let us know by Wed. 15th August at the latest. Thanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Could one of you kind ladies please confirm the latest arrival time on Friday? This will help us decide whether we would be able to arrive on time

TIA

Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Steve

I have just spoken to Lickhill and the latest arrival time on Friday is 8.30pm.

Just to let everyone else know, the earliest arrival time on Friday or Saturday is 10.00am.

Please do not go to reception on arrival, go straight to the rally field, signs will be in place to direct you, and check in with the marshalls on the rally field, (My guess is it will either be Jacquie or me :roll: :roll: )


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the latest arrival time on Friday is 8.30pm."

Which means exactly what for we worker bees who put in a full working week before travelling in the congested South?

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

I'm sorry about that, I just rung the site and they actually suggested 8.00pm, I pushed for 8.30.

However if anyone is really stuck with this time limit, if they PM me I will see if I can arrange anything with the site for the odd one or two.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

I know you will have probably covered this option but if people are not going to reception does it matter what time they arrive. Do the lock a gate at 8.30pm or something


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Stew but I don't know if they lock the gate or not.

I am only reporting what I was told, and to be honest if you are marshalling a rally standing about waiting for people to arrive from 10.00am until 8.30pm is quite long enough.

I have said that if anyone finds this time difficult to PM me and I will try to sort out a late arrival for them.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

_standing about waiting for people to arrive from 10.00am until 8.30pm_ totally reasonable comment Jen.

I am with the lab forum doing the photography as you know but if you want any help in the evening please let me know. If you show me what to do I am more than happy to help.

You will though have to find one of those horrible yellow flourescent tops big enough to fit me and it will cost you copious amounts of your lovely coffee :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"of your lovely coffee"

That's that sorted then, Jen; I'll just park next to you 

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jen
Mmm 3hrs approx without it being a Friday.............................maybe a problem. Need to check with Jan.
What about a late arrivals area?

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weddding*

We are attending a wedding. (not ours) always the way when you want to go.

Trev & Annie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Steve

I don't think they have a late arrivals area but not sure as I didn't book the site. If you think you may have a problem getting there before 8.30pm please PM me and I'll try to sort it for you.

Cheers


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny. your first post says 1/8/07 is the latest date to book.Is it too late for Shirley and I to join you?
Cheers Sid


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

am sorry have to pull out at the last minute am disapointed as this would have ben our first rally again my apologies for the last minute thing.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

No not to late add yourself to the rally list look forward to seeing you both there.Think Jen meant 10/08.


Hi boater

Sorry you can not make it I will delete you from the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

We are planning to arrive around Thursday midday. I have a rendevous with "Snelly" who is going to sort out a technical problem for me. We are confirmed for the other days.
Will there be any problem with us arriving on Thursday? Quite happy pay for the extra night.
Let me know when you can, PM or post.
Brian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ventuner.


The rally starts on the Friday only rally staff are allowed on the field on the Thursday, you could ring the site and book Thursday but you would have to pay full price on the site not on the rally field, which I believe is about £17 a night
Snelly has deleted himself from the rally list as he has a doberman dog so I do not think he is attending the rally maybe you would like to pm him to confirm this.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

you have a pm coming your way


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi boater

I have deleted you from the list of attendees, sorry you can't make it, perhaps we'll meet up with you at another get-together.

Hi SidT

I have added you to the list, look forward to seeing you and Shirley again.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Even though the booking close date is almost upon us we still have some space at this rally if anyone else wants to join us.

There are lots of first timers coming so no need to worry about not knowing anyone, there are loads of folks in the same position.

We are a very friendly bunch and if you want to join in you can, but if you don't you don't have to, no-one will hastle you.

Please either post on this thread or PM Jacquie(LadyJ) or myself if you would like to come.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I don't know whether you are all aware but Nukeadmins other forum "Labradorforum.co.uk" are also holding their annual rally at the same venue and date as MHF. If you like Labradors then you'll love all the things they have going on as well as the MHF side of the rally. This is a copy of their itinerary for the Saturday:-

Meet, Greet & Settle In 9-10am

Labraolympics 10.30-11.30am

Most Mischievous Lab Award & Face Prints Collage Winners Announced 11.45-12pm

Break 12.30-1pm

Children’s Entertainment 1-3pm

Paws On Parade 1.30-3.30pm

Agility Competition 4-5pm

Raffle 5.15-6pm

Finish 6pm"

There is also a bbq all day run by local scouts I believe.

We still have some space so if anyone else wants to go, please add your name to the list or PM LadyJ (Jacquie) or myself.

Look forward to hearing from loads of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jenny

_Even though the booking close date is almost upon us we still have some space at this rally if anyone else wants to join us._

you sure you can fit any more in :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Below is a quickly put together representation of the layout of the rally field and how MHF is coupled up with Lab Forums for the weekend


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So to let our mutts off a short leash on the dogwalking field we have to run the gauntlet of those killer Labs - well if Goldens are vicious I'm damned sure Labs are too 

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I don't know whether you are all aware but Nukeadmins other forum "Labradorforum.co.uk" are also holding their annual rally at the same venue and date as MHF. If you like Labradors then you'll love all the things they have going on as well as the MHF side of the rally.


That looks like fun. Does anyone know where I can get a Labrador suit to fit this?








I hope I'll know if I be able to get to the Rally tomorrow. I'm spending the day trying to sort out why I've got too much stuff in store. If I succeed I hope I'll be able to make it. If I fail I'll be stuck in Somerset until I do.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi johnandcharlie

Hopefully you'll get it sorted and be able to join us, just PM me. By the way don't bother about the labrador suit, he's cute enough as he is


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Johnandcharlie,

I do hope you are not planning on going to Lickhill tomorrow :roll: as it does not start till this Friday :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump :roll: :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you have all downloaded the info on this rally from the Sticky post at the top of the main page.

I have a small correction to it I'm afraid  

I said we were having an American Supper on the Saturday evening and if you brought meat etc. we would have bbq's going to cook it. Well we are still having the American Supper (ie: bring your own food) but up to now we have no volunteers to bbq nor any bbq's!! So if you want to cook anything I'm afraid you'll have to bring your own bbq. Sorry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

60 motorhomers, average age 45 ish, thats over 2500 years experience of camping and therefore obviously BBQing and no volunteers!

Come on chaps and lasses :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Johnandcharlie,
> I do hope you are not planning on going to Lickhill tomorrow :roll: as it does not start till this Friday :lol:
> Jacquie


It's over 100 miles from where I am at the moment, and my van encourages me to drive in a very laid back way. I'm aiming to leave here on Wednesday so I might get round to arriving on time, but won't be early :lol:.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Very bad weather forecast for the next couple of days, what is the ground like on the rally field and how far is it from the Severn.
Cheers Sid


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

No idea but they do have a tractor :lol: so we have been told :roll: will have more idea when we get there on Thursday afternoon :lol: I think the rally field is furthest from the river though.





Any volunteers on BBQ's and chefs to do cooking on them please


Jacquie


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

OK, I will volunteer to cook on the weekend if someone/two will help, 
Sorry I've not got a BBQ.   I've got the tools though.   

WELL YOU NOW GOT ONE COOK/CHEF.

Roy + Helen.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh well that's a start RoyandHelen we now have one chef oh which one is it Roy or Helen :lol: 


Still looking for some BBQ's and a few more chefs please.


Jacquie


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Roy is the Chef. See the other forum about Breakfasts/meals at this rally


Roy + Helen


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Jenny / Clianthus - you have a pm re the download

Marie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Marie

You have a reply, I hope :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Stourport Walk and Town information*

Hi

before you set off for the Global get together check out these Stourport websites:

Stourport Actinet <<
It has info about the town and both a virtual walk and a Real Walk <<.

Stourporttown.co.uk <<

and here is a link to  a satellite Google Map centered on the campsite and showing the rallyfield <<

I have just had a report from folk who were there on the rally field last weekend at an MCC rally they are saying that the ground was in good shape and the river is well inside its banks...all we need now is that promised bit of sunshine. Todays forecast rain did not turn out to be as much as expected ( only .4" total 24 hours here in east worcs ) so all looks set for a good weekend. Fingers crossed :lol:

Mike


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We have a bbq....!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

Yes you do have a bbq don't you would Kevin like to borrow me apron again :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So thats 1 bbq and 2 chefs now :lol: 

Any more volunteers?

All please pray for fine weather as I don't fancy soggy sausages.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those attending Lickhill just in case you can not make it or you get lost trying to find us here are mine and Jens mobile numbers


0786 767 8605 Jacquie (LadyJ)

0770 927 3974 Jenny (Clianthus)

Please ring us or text us.



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Stourport Walk and Town information*



spykal said:


> and here is a link to  a satellite Google Map centered on the campsite and showing the rallyfield <<


I've got a boat on the river on :: my map :: :wink: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> So thats 1 bbq and 2 chefs now :lol:


I'm happy to mind the red wine! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Florrie130 said:


> I'm happy to mind the red wine! :lol: :lol:


I hope that's not a case of the fox 'minding' the hen house :wink: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Not knowing the site and it being near the river Severn, would it be wise to bring my chains in case there is a problem getting onto or off the grass?

May be a stupid question, I realise!!

Brian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bring what ever you like Brian :lol: chains might just come in handy if anybody gets out of hand :lol: 

Right i'm off to Lickhill see you all there 


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Greetings,

Got loads of car boot stuff for sale, just hope it stays dry to allow us to display it.

Weather does not look too great: Hmmmmmmmmmm!

How is it we get sun before and sun after but no sun at the weekend???


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am just loading the van.... I have wellies, cossies, brollies, boots, flip flops, sandalls, candles, coats , rain hats, sun hats, sun cream, ice cream, chilblain cream, deck chairs , arm chairs, lifebelts and a fire bucket.... I think I have got it covered.... Oh Yes, nearly forgot, I have filled the water tank with a nice red Rioja :wink: 

Get'em up, move'em out! 

mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Same here Mike

Problem is we're running out of space 8O boxes everywhere and haven't got the essentials in yet. :roll:


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We've got one of those small Cadac bbq's if that's any use. Don't know about cheffing though - neither of us known for our culinary expertise!

Will help to mind the wine though!

Marie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The combination of venue, numbers and weather cry out for use of the MHF Gazebo to mingle and chat.

Will it be there?

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi the gazebo is not only here but we have already put it up...lol. weather here is good and the fields are filling up stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We were looking forward to this but sadly can't make it as Sharon is not feeling very well at the moment.Best wishes to you all at the rally and hope to meet another time

Steve


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Filling up already! What time are we supposed to arrive? I don't remember reading anything about earliest arrival time. I still lazing about on a CL many miles away. Not sure I want to leave here really, as I've got EHU and 3G internet access :lol:.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all

well what is the weather like !!! its been raining loads today, not quite the deluge we have had recently but enough

very good attendance though, last night i think we had 57 here with another 12 due today also


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Wet!!!!! Although it's a bit late to announce that now, as I'm sitting here watching everyone pack up and leave.

Still a great weekend, and it hasn't put me off attending another rally, if everyone can put up with more of Charlie's antics :lol:.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*global rally*

Well we have just arrived back home, and guess what? ITS RAINING.
Just to say, even though the weekend didn't quite go to plan (the rain) we really enjoyed it. I didn't do any cooking at all thanks to the scouts.
I know the BBQ didn't go ahead but the get together was great. Sorry I cant remember everyones name. lots of people we met for the first time but HEY what a bunch of friendly people. Lots of laughs too. Hope to meet up with some of you again on our trips out.

Kath & Kieth (minus Farhan this time)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We arrived home just after 1pm, a little rain on the way back but none at home so was able to get the lawn cut.

Pity about the weather on Sat, however we enjoyed the rally so thanks to Nuke, Jacquie, Jenny and hubbies for all their hard work. It was great to put faces to names from the MHF site.

Look forward to meeting up again in the future.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Nuke for subsidising, Jenny, Ken, Jac & John for marshalling, the scouts for lovely hot, cheap food (can we get them at other rallies please!!) and everyone for their company. The MHF spirit kicked in Saturday evening.

I've started off the photo album so add to it to prove it wasn't raining all the while and we just make the best of it 

Dave & Alison


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Big Thanks*

Thanks to all whose hard work made the rally possible.
A special thanks for the 'Kids Club' which on a torrential Saturday was a godsend.
The scouts were a welcome addition with some top notch food.
Shame about the weather but a good time was seemingly had by all.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We all had a great time, huge thanks to everyone organising it!
Lovely to see those we met at Minehead again, and to meet some new faces. 
Kids club was fantastic, Robert and I had a great time and he got to make some great souveniers!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Big Thanks*

Just arrived home, rained most of the way and guess what? its still raining.
The van and us smell of wet dog and we don't even have one :lol: 
Never mind washing machine is on,hopefully we will dry out sometime.

Great rally, great spirit, great food (thanks to the scouts) met loads of nice friendly folk, shame about the weather.

Looking forward to the next one.

Angie............

Oh I nearly forgot, I really enjoyed myself at the kids club too.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Global Rally*



Thanks to everyone who put so much effort into the enjoyable weekend - pity about the rain, but at least it was almost dry by Saturday evening. Thanks Nuke for the invitation, Jacquie & Jenny, Ken & John and anyone else I've missed for the marshalling etc etc etc.

It was good to have a chat with old friends and make a few new ones. Thank heaven for MHF, its members and their great expertise.

See you all at Shepton - let's hope it is sunny (well you can but dream!)

Sundial 
J & T


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well what a soggy weekend  still we did all get to meet at some stage though the weekend even the Boss showed his face this time :lol: and next time would he mind keeping the noise down please.

I would like to thank all of you that turned up for our annual get together and it was a Global thing we had Irish Mike from Belguim and diamondchip from Gibralta and a raffle prize from Detouer in Spain :lol: (I didn't win it Ray  ) Everybody got off the field ok for which I breathed a sigh of relief.

I would like to thank all the staff that helped out this weekend especially me mate Clianthus Jenny (she still hasn't a clue who anybody is though lol) and An99UK Angie for the Kids Club even I enjoyed the badge making :lol: and Scottie George for helping Gaspode Ken do the marshalling, Richard & Mary for doing the raffle who will be sending £60 to Cancer Research.

Also all the guys and gals who helped with erecting and dismantaling the party tent and thanks to Little Katho for the use of their awning Saturday night and for the disposing of all the bottles that were left in the tent.

Could somebody find somewhere with a big room for next year please :lol:

Thanks everybody for a great weekend apart from the weather.

Jacquie & John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We got back a while ago, and we've finished de-camping, and had the awning out for it to dry properly. No rain on the way home, and it's only just started raining now.

Firstly, thanks so much to Jacquie, John, Jen and Ken and not forgetting George, and Richard and Mary too. They have pretty much a thankless task, and they all worked really hard to make the weeked happen (is your hair dry yet, Jen?), and despite the rain, we had a great time. Saturday night was excellent.

It was nice to meet IrishMike and Tracy again, and John and June (Spacerunner & Spaceflower), although they've got us seriously thinking about a Chausson now :roll: It was also nice to have a chat with snailsontour (Bob and Sue), although heightening our interest in early retirement and long-term cruising may scupper my plans for investing in a new van :evil: 

It was a shame the weather was so naff on Saturday, as it stopped me wandering around and 'putting faces to names / user names'. Ah well, there's always next time.

Thanks again to all the rally staff.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: global rally*



LittleKath00 said:


> I didn't do any cooking at all thanks to the scouts.


So you two were the reason why they were clanking pans at 6am.... :lol:

Even though we were on site, we were over with the Lab forum. Nice to see a few people, sorry I didn't socialise much, was very busy with the photography and/or tired.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What a great weekend for everyone. We were over with the lab forum doing the photography, ably assisted by my mate Snelly. 

We photographed loads of the labradors which are, I found out extremely strong dogs :lol: :lol: :lol: More than once I was dragged over the studio floor hanging on to one of them and I am over 20 stone :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Zulurita and her friend from MHF came over as well and we did some lovely shots of their dog.

Many more MHF members wondered over and spent some time with us and it was great to catch up.

Shona, Jess and I spent Saturday evening over at the MHF party and had a great time. Many thanks to the organising crew and for letting me help them put up the Gazebo on thursday (groan) :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> More than once I was dragged over the studio floor hanging on to one of them and I am over 20 stone


That was the funniest thing ive seen in ages... :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*global rally*

hi all
arrived home early afternoon, yet another great weekend, shame about the weather. a big thanks goes out to all that marshalled and raffled not forgetting the MP's :lol: (motorhomefacts police) :lol: :lol: but it really wasn't me making noise was it nuke. :roll: :roll:
sorry i didn't get to see everyone sat but spent most of the day rowing up river :roll: next time dave don't forget the petrol :lol: :lol: 
alan and ann


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Snelly said:


> That was the funniest thing ive seen in ages... :lol:


Shane - I don't suppose you managed to get a photo? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We enjoyed the rally so thanks to Nuke, Jacquie, Jenny, John and Ken for all their hard work. 
It would be nice to give ''GOD'' free membership to MHF. and let him be 'Weather Co-odinator''  
Well they say 'the sun always shines on the righteous'
Is that why it rained. :?: 

Thanks Again.
Roy + Helen.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Had a great weekend. Thanks to all the marshals and other organisers for meticulous planning and preparation. A great location, shame it took me about 300 miles to get there from Malvern via Lee on Solent. The weather did not dampen anyones spirits and it was lovely meeting up with old friends and making new. A special thankyou to Angie from Kristian for the kids club he took great pleasure in showing off all his bits and pieces on arrival home. 
Take care and safe travelling.
Ian
PS. For those visiting Bay House School the weather forecast does not get really good until friday.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just finished unpacking the van, that grass got everywhere didn't it!!

I'm now clean and dry but shattered. 

We had a great rally despite the weather and as I missed thanking LittleKath00 (Kath & Keith) this morning I would like to thank her for loaning us her awning for the get-together on Saturday night and for clearing up after us this morning, you were a star!!

I hope everyone enjoyed themselves, it was nice to meet up with old friends and put faces to a lot of new names, we hope you'll join us at future rallies.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for great weekend, the rally staff did an exceptentional job again organising and keeping everyone informed about what was happening whilst there, you guys work so hard.

Nice to meet many members I have not previously met and to catch up with old acquaintances.

My wife really enjoyed helping in the children’s tent, well she would, having to look after me she has had a lot of practice looking after children.

A great weekend and roll on next year.

MHS….Rob


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

Have just returned home and would like to add our thanks to all the organizers and anyone else who helped to make the weekend so successful. It was a shame about the weather but we made the most of the times when the rain stopped.

Cheers

Steve and Catherine


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > That was the funniest thing ive seen in ages... :lol:
> ...


Thats the worst thing about it... im stood in a photo studio wathcing it happen and dont think for a second to get a picture!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Thats the worst thing about it... im stood in a photo studio wathcing it happen and dont think for a second to get a picture!!


what makes me think the training is going to take some time with this one :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

humph! :x :lol:


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Who cares about the weather with such a great team organising the Rally. They put in such a lot of hard work, it was a really friendly and sociable weekend. everything ran like clockwork and we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Many thanks to all involved, can't wait for the next one now!!

Alec and Gina


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

What a great rally regardless of the weather.
To the organizers and all the members who kindly donated the many raffle prizes plus everyone who bought raffle tickets

THANK-YOU

Regards R/M


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Just to add our thanks to everyone for a great weekend and for making us feel welcome at our first rally. If it's that good when it rains, can't wait for one in the sunshine!
Cheers
Rasser
Bob & Jayne


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi All ,Thanx for a great weekend ,the weather didnt bother us at all it was nice to meet up with our friends   And finally we got to meet the boss even though he was a bit loud and kept us all up late on saturday evening :lol: :lol: :lol: 
see you all again soon 
Ash&Lynn


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wanted to add our thanks to all who worked so hard, it was a wonderful weekend with some lovely people. Cant wait to do it all again (without the rain next time please, although I shall never forget the line dancers in the park resplendent in their rain capes and wellies :lol: )


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Global rally*

Greetings,

.............................we got back yesterday after spending some time at our friends in Sutton Coldfield, we had a nice day out on Monday at Stratford on Avon, we managed to park by the river, not far from the town.

Enjoyed the rally even with the rain, good to meet so many people again.
Thanks for all the hard work to Jacquie & Jenny, and Ken & John.

Look forward to our next event which could be York, but we shall be going to Southport.


----------

